# what class are you shooting for asa this year?



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

like the title says, lets see who is shooting what class. ill start out.
bow novice(just starting asa)


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Can't decide between bow novice or open c.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Super Senior. Of course you have to have senority to shoot this class.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

semi pro


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Open A


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

50 in Feb so Senior Open for me.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

they made me move up a class this year...so i'll be shooting Master Senior class.

can't believe you're a half century in feb. #1!:wink:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Unlimited ....I think


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

Either Open-B or the K-45, haven't decided yet. Hey Tim, what happened to Open-B.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Nothing happened to it. I just want to go back to shooting what I did for years.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Traditional for me again this year.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Either K45 or Open A Hollywood. I haven't made a decision yet Hollywood. :thumb:


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

im startin out the bottom and then working my way up curt, man how i hate pins lol


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

ill be shootin hunter class


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

Umm ******* class......in my backyard lol


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

hollywood88 said:


> like the title says, lets see who is shooting what class. ill start out.
> bow novice(just starting asa)


Bowhunter --ASA
Local---switch around between hunter, unlimited, and open


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I won out of Open A last year so I'll be in Semi-pro. I'm really looking forward to this year.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

asa1485



Bowhunter --ASA
Local---switch around between hunter, unlimited, and open 



So your going to shoot a higher class locally....but shoot bownovice or did you mean (hunter)..at the ..pro/am???


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

open c prolly.....itll be my first year with an open set up so hopefully i enjoy it


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

open c


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

hunter class this year, won out of bow novice. Great orginization, lets you start low and win your way up.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Women's K40 for me.

Can't judge yardage worth a flip.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

anybody know how much you have to win in bow novice before they move you up


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

K45 im terrible at judging yardage so thats why i picked known distance


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

If I shoot any ASA shoots, it will be Senior Open.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Semi Pro


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

hollywood88 said:


> anybody know how much you have to win in bow novice before they move you up


I believe it is $300.00 in Bow Novice. And Tim correct me if I am wrong, as soon as you win that $300.00 you are gone. Your next shoot will be at a higher class. Also there is no shooter of the year in Novice or Open-C.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

K50 for me !! The known classes are great to shoot! Last year K45 was the largest class that qualifies for shooter of the year last year! More people are catching on and would rather shoot their bow and be a great shot than a good distance estimator!!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

FLDartonGuy said:


> I believe it is $300.00 in Bow Novice. And Tim correct me if I am wrong, as soon as you win that $300.00 you are gone. Your next shoot will be at a higher class. Also there is no shooter of the year in Novice or Open-C.


Correct on all parts


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

cenochs said:


> K50 for me !! The known classes are great to shoot! Last year K45 was the largest class that qualifies for shooter of the year last year! More people are catching on and would rather shoot their bow and be a great shot than a good distance estimator!!!


There is some debate on that..... But it's a class that give those something to shoot as well


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

open A tired of the high 12 trash


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

*Master Seniors for me. Just lead me to the stake.*


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Shot BH last year... but thinking I might want to try K40 this coming year.


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

$300.00 wins you a move up to one of the open classes or the hunter class, from bow novice.


----------



## "GOON" (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, hopefully I can make it to a couple and shoot against them semi-pros, lol!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Dr.Dorite said:


> *Master Seniors for me. Just lead me to the stake.*


we'll look for you at the stake in gainesville, Dr.


----------



## mdpate (Apr 26, 2010)

Open B!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> asa1485
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have always shot Hunter class or unlimited. Open setup for spots. So, I am still trying to get used to the open setup for 3D. With it being a local shoot, it is the best place to experiment as you can't beat some of those pencils anyhow.

On the ASA side, I am used to the Hunter setup and that is what I will shoot to start. Then move up.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Senior Open Class for me. Old timers!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3dfevr#1 said:


> 50 in Feb so Senior Open for me.


You should be shooting Senior pro.
DB


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah Right DB. I'm thinkin about shooting the IBO triple crown and a couple ASA's. I'm one of those that wasn't too keen on the La., La., Tx. move. I'm glad for you though and totally understand the reasoning, business is business. I still might make a few more of the ASA's but it sure is a long way. Hope to see you at a couple. Good luck.


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Where can I find the difference in open A, B, and C on the ASA website? I’m moving up to open class and I’m not sure of the differences.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

B. AMATEUR – Open to ASA members in good standing.

1. Open A - No restrictions on age or sex. 45 yards, 280 FPS

Anyone in Open A that had at least two top-ten finishes, and earned over $600.00 in their last year of ASA Pro/Am competition must compete in Semi-Pro or higher. Any Open B Class shooter who won more than $400 in prize money and had at least two top-ten finishes in their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition must shoot Men’s Open A. Anyone who won $200 or more in Open A during their most recent year of competition may not move down in class. 

2. Men’s Open B 45 yards, 280 FPS 

This class is open to any amateur who did not win more than $400 and have 2 top-ten finishes in Open B, or $600.00 in Known 45, with at least two top-ten finishes, or won less than $200.00 in Open A, during their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition.

2. Men's Open C 40 yards, 280 FPS

This class is reserved for participants who shoot at the novice level in the open equipment class in their state, or that won less than $300.00 in prize money in their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition in any class that competes at 40 yards or less. At any point during the season that a competitor in Open C earns more than $300.00 they are required to compete in their choice of Open B, Hunter, Limited or other higher class for the remainder of the season. No Shooter of the Year will be awarded in this class.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

carlosii said:


> they made me move up a class this year...so i'll be shooting Master Senior class.


Made you or aged up in class? :angel:


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

BrownDog2 said:


> Where can I find the difference in open A, B, and C on the ASA website? I’m moving up to open class and I’m not sure of the differences.


Open A-all unknown distance and 50 yd max. I know the rules say its 45 yd max but they shoot the same range as Semi-Pro. I shot Open A last year and we had a bunch of shots past 45. Be prepared to shoot the target for what you think it is. If you think its 48, shoot it for 48. Don't change your mind based on the organization saying its 45 yds max. Its a great class and its very competetive also. All low 12's on both days.

Open B- Half known distance/half unknown and 45 yd max. I shot this Open Class first and really liked it. Several guys will shoot down on the unknown and way up on the known distance. low 12's the first day and high 12's on sunday.

Open C is half known/half unknown and 40 yds max. Its the Novice open class Its a good class to start in open but there isnt any SOY. Once you win $300, you are forced up at the next shoot. low 12's saturday and high 12's sunday.

IMO, shoot Open B if you are wanting to shoot for shooter of the year. If you arent planning on making enough events to Qualify for SOY, start in Open C and work your way through the classes. I started in Open B in 2009 and won my way into Open A for 2010. I shot Open A last year and won out and into Semi-pro for 2011. Make the organization move you out of each class until you are a pro. Its the best way to win a little money and improve your shooting ability and confidence. Good luck! I'm sure you will have fun!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

carlosii said:


> they made me move up a class this year...so i'll be shooting Master Senior class.
> 
> can't believe you're a half century in feb. #1!:wink:


Your saying ASA made you move up in class because your older?
DB


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

senior open for me


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll be back in Unlimited


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

open A for me last year open b had some shots 48 also thats what makes it fun


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Open A


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

3dshooter25 said:


> Open A-all unknown distance and 50 yd max. I know the rules say its 45 yd max but they shoot the same range as Semi-Pro. I shot Open A last year and we had a bunch of shots past 45. Be prepared to shoot the target for what you think it is. If you think its 48, shoot it for 48. Don't change your mind based on the organization saying its 45 yds max. Its a great class and its very competetive also. All low 12's on both days.
> 
> Open B- Half known distance/half unknown and 45 yd max. I shot this Open Class first and really liked it. Several guys will shoot down on the unknown and way up on the known distance. low 12's the first day and high 12's on sunday.
> 
> ...


Thanks this is what I was looking for.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Been shooting OpenB for a few years now but am thinking alot about shooting Known45!!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3dfevr#1 said:


> Yeah Right DB. I'm thinkin about shooting the IBO triple crown and a couple ASA's. I'm one of those that wasn't too keen on the La., La., Tx. move. I'm glad for you though and totally understand the reasoning, business is business. I still might make a few more of the ASA's but it sure is a long way. Hope to see you at a couple. Good luck.



Something to consider if your just going to shoot a couple is try the senior pro while your 50. I am glad I did and enjoyed it.
DB


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

carlosii said:


> we'll look for you at the stake in gainesville, Dr.


We'll keep our good eye out for you. I'm glad they are having an extra day for the practice range to be open. I'll need that extra day just to find the lanes, and they are within sight of the parking area, for those who can see. (LOL)


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Probably the K45...but will shoot Bowhunter sometimes as well at some fun shoots


----------



## dangerous dan (Jan 9, 2008)

just starting in ASA Hunter this year


----------



## harris6048 (Nov 18, 2008)

Super Senior for me.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd like to try open pro one more year, but based on the possibiltiy of being laid off, Im going to shoot known 50 or semi.... just an issue of $$$ when your paying your entry fees and not getting no help, not even a bow, it makes it tough, very costly


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

hollywood88 said:


> anybody know how much you have to win in bow novice before they move you up


$300.00


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

k-45 for me I had a great time in that class last year


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

JimmyP said:


> open A for me last year open b had some shots 48 also thats what makes it fun


Wait til you see the Open A stakes then.


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

K45


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

you got that right/


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

K45 for me .Once everything greens up I cant judge worth a crap.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Semi pro for me. Looking forward to it.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

K50 for me again this year!


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Open B for me this year.


----------



## wvlongshot (Aug 11, 2008)

Hunter I guess, unless Fluffy will carry my bow in Unlimited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

If I get to go to any, I would like to shoot in Open A. Not because I think I can compete for top 10's, but I just want to get away from known yardage.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

*K45 this year
*


----------



## tennpin (May 20, 2005)

I dont know I like unlimited there a great bunch of guys, but I think I am going to senior open.


----------



## venisonvillain (May 29, 2010)

I just joined asa recently so i suppose it will be bow novice for me.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

open A for me they kicked me out of open b.


----------



## venisonvillain (May 29, 2010)

well, now that ive talked to some of my friends with asa experience i think ill be shooting open c. instead of bow novice.
see you guys there!


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

K 45 for me. I shot it last year and had a great time and shot with some great guys


----------

